# Non-Knife Story: Dangers of severing the Carotid artery!



## Guro Harold (Jul 7, 2006)

This was not from a knife attack but is very interesting information of the implications of when the carotid artery is severed.

http://www.wfmy.com/news/national/article.aspx?storyid=66626

Excerpt:
"But the tournament quickly ended when 16-year-old Dean Weaver tried to catch a fly ball. He tripped and fell backwards, right into a metal roof with firewood underneath. 

The fall cut his carotid artery. 

The teen was taken to a hospital in Millersburg, but paramedics say he died within 60 seconds at the scene. They say his heart was pumping so fast from playing softball, and when he cut the main artery in his neck, they couldn't stop the bleeding."



Very sad.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 7, 2006)

Very sad indeed. :asian:     .

--------------

Which is why one needs to make that quick decision of whether or not to cut that particular artery when using their blade in an confrontation. It will invariably lead to death if not immediately treated. 
Gotta be prepared to live with that.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 7, 2006)

Very sad. :asian:  My condolences to all of the family members. 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## trueaspirer (Jul 10, 2006)

Very true. In many (if not most) combat situations, if you are unsure of yourself, unwilling to take life if necessary, it will most likely result in your own injury or death. Know not to act until you need to, but when you act, act.


----------



## Kensai (Jul 11, 2006)

Good God that's awful... Deepest sympathies to the family concerned. Rest in peace mate...


----------

